# 13 oder 14 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht



## glaaz (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Notebook, je kleiner desto besser. 
In erster Linie lege ich Wert auf Leistung, Gewicht und Größe.
Weniger wichtig ist die Akkulaufzeit.
Ich will aktuelle Spiele daddeln können und das Ding auch mal im Koffer verstauen können ohne das ich meine Unterwäsche zuhause lassen muss.
Mir ist klar das kein Hersteller absolute Top Hardware in so ein kleines Gerät packen kann.
Mir ist das MSI GX 400 und das Asus N81VP-VX012C aufgefallen.
Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gesammelt oder gar so ein Ding zuhause? Oder weis jemand eine Alternative für mich?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2009)

die sind schon beide recht gut, wobei die vermutlich jeweils "nur" die grakavariante mit DDR2 haben - trotzdem sollten damit auch aktuelle games noch zumindest "laufen".


ich hätt da aber noch ne 15,4er alternative: Notebooks HP Pavilion dv5-1156eg Gaming- und Multimedia-Book das ist ca. vergleichbar mit dem MSI und wiegt jetzt auch nicht viel mehr (300-500gramm), ist dafür halt natürlich preiswerter, weil die technik einfacher unterzubringen is. 6cm breiter, quasi gleich "tief" und keine 2cm dicker - da is die frage, ob ein 14er wirklich so viel mehr platz spart.

oder umgekehrt: wenn es was kleiner sein darf und du nicht ganz neue spiele spielen willst, wär das hier auch ganz gut Notebooks Sony VAIO VGN-SR29VN/S 13.3" Aktionspreis  die graka wäre wohl nur ca. halb so stark wie die 9600m GT, aber ich hab mit einem  nochmal deutlich schwächeren NBook (graka nich mal halb so stark und nur singlecore CPU) auch noch oblivion, neverwinternights2, Company of heroes, C&C3 usw. spielen können, halt je nach spiel nur auf low. aber das sony mir der 3470 wäre wie gesagt deutlich besser als mein altes NBook.


----------



## glaaz (12. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tips. Aber ein 15,4 Zoll hab ich jetzt und das nervt mich. Zu groß, zu klobig. Das Sony hört sich schon richtig gut an, aber ich trau der GPU nicht wirklich was zu. Jetzt hab ich die 8600GS verbaut und mit der schaut Oblivion zum Beispiel nicht gerade gut aus. 
Ich bin halt ein Optikfetischist. 
Jetzt hab ich noch eins gefunden: ASUS N80
Das hat sogar die 9650GT und Markenlautsprecher.
Was meint ihr? und welche GPU von meinen dre Favoriten ist die bessere?
9600GT, 9650GT, HD4650?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2009)

die 9650 is nicht besser als die 9600. die beste von den dreien ist die 4650, wobei wenn eine 9600er mit DRR3-grakaRAM besser sein kann als eine 4650 mit DDR2-grakaRAM.

asus würd ich zur zeit aber meiden, der support ist da seit ner weile unter aller sau.


----------



## Spyware (12. Mai 2009)

HD4650

Für dich wäre wohl ein LG Tarsia P310 am geeignetsten. Leider ist dieses Notebook nur noch sehr schwer erhältlich  Aber es ist leider das einzige seiner Klasse! 13,3 Zoll und eine 9600m gt GDDR3

Viel Glück bei der Suche


----------



## Kadauz (13. Mai 2009)

Jap, das LG wär echt passend. Wobei ich bei LG bißchen vorsichtig wäre. Die sind noch nicht lange auf Notebookmarkt und haben vielleicht nicht so viel Erfahrung. Vorallem wenn es um Support usw. geht.


----------



## wolf7 (13. Mai 2009)

aber irgend jemand hat mal gesagt dass LG sich bei den teilen im Preis nach unten verschätzt hat weswegen das eine billige für glaube ca.1100€ oder so ganz vom markt genommen wurde und das Tarsia auch mittlerweile ausläuft und meist nur zu unverschämten Preisen zu haben ist. das hier ist der nachfolger:
notebook.de - LG P310-S.CBMBG Elini mit Intel Core 2 Duo T9550 2.66 GHz für stolze 1800€ also denke mal der Preis der ersten Books davon wird erst mal einmalig bleiben.


----------



## glaaz (13. Mai 2009)

Bingo!
Dieses Teil setzt ja der Geilheit die Krone auf.
Das Tarsia hat ja noch nen kleinen Bruder, der glaube ich steht mir am besten: Core2Duo 2,2GHz, 9600m GT, 3Gb RAM für 1280€ und das im 13,3Zoll Gewand! Hätte nie gedacht das das geht.
Das hört sich Fair an und ist sogar noch bei einem großen und seriösen Versender verfügbar. Da muss ich fast zuschlagen oder?


----------



## Bang0o (13. Mai 2009)

wie schauts damit aus?
Notebook > Auswahl nach Hersteller > Fujitsu Siemens

vorteil: 
- stromsparend (leise/kühl) mit onboardgraka
- recht günstig
- flexibel
- bis zu 4 dsiplays anschliessbar

nachteile:
- box muss spearat mitgeschleppt werden
- eventuelles ausbremsen der externen hd3870 durch den anschluss (bin mir da nicht sicher)
- treiberabhängingkeit von fujitsu-siemens


----------



## glaaz (13. Mai 2009)

Den hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Super Ding! Nur lässt sich die externe Graka nicht mit dem Notebookdisplay nutzen, man braucht nen Monitor. Also ist an Mobiles zocken nicht zu denken. Außerdem braucht man zwei Netzteile. Eins für das Notebook, eins für die Grafik. Das ist eher blöd.


----------



## Bang0o (13. Mai 2009)

glaaz schrieb:


> Nur lässt sich die externe Graka nicht mit dem Notebookdisplay nutzen, man braucht nen Monitor.


wtf 
dann is das wirklich ********


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2009)

ONLINESHOP - LUXNOTE

Such da mal nach einem t61p, gibts ab 1000€, die Akkulaufzeit ist gut, das Gerät ist klein und die 570M sollte für so manches Spiel ausreichen, ansonsten ein SL300/T400/R400, die haben auch gute Grafikkarten und sind vor allem klein. Ein x61 wäre da auch eine feine Sache.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Mai 2009)

also aktuelle spiele, da kannste 13" oder 14" vergessen die haben so eine scheiß auflösung... bringt nix solltest min. 16" nehmen u. ab 1500€ investieren


----------



## rebel4life (18. Mai 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> also aktuelle spiele, da kannste 13" oder 14" vergessen die haben so eine scheiß auflösung... bringt nix solltest min. 16" nehmen u. ab 1500€ investieren



So ein Schwachsinn. 16" ist viel zu groß für ein Laptop. Mein SL500 hat eine Auflösung von 1650x1050, das gibt es auch bei 14" und da bekommt man sogar 1920x1200, jetzt sag mir nicht, dass diese Auflösung zu gering sei, das schaffen nicht mal die meisten TFTs.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Mai 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn. 16" ist viel zu groß für ein Laptop. Mein SL500 hat eine Auflösung von 1650x1050, das gibt es auch bei 14" und da bekommt man sogar 1920x1200, jetzt sag mir nicht, dass diese Auflösung zu gering sei, das schaffen nicht mal die meisten TFTs.


 ohh sry hab ned gedacht das es ver. aflösungen gibt... ok, trotzdem is 14" verdammt klein für aktuelle spiele


----------



## Kadauz (19. Mai 2009)

Was hat das denn mit aktuellen Spielen zu tun? Der einizge Grund gegen ein kleines Display bei Spielen ist, dass das Spielerlebnis wegen der geringeren Darstellungsfläche nicht so berauschend wird. Mein 12" Notebook hat ne Auflösung von 1280x800, das reicht für die Displaygröße dicke.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Mai 2009)

naja 12" is ja fast ein netbook... ich würd schon eher was größeres nehmen... man will ja auch spielspaß


----------



## glaaz (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo noch mal. 

Ich wollte noch mal ein Feedback geben was es nun geworden ist.

Leider hab ich keines aus der Tarsia/Camini- Reihe mehr bkommen. Jetzt hab ich mir das LG P310 Elini geholt. Sauteuer aber richtig gut. Gut verarbeitet, sehr gute Leistung, richtig leicht, relativ lange Akkulaufzeit. Alles was ich wollte. 

Danke für die tollen Tips.


----------

